# Partridge party



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Needed to make a work trip to the lands northward. Figured I'd take the dogs, gear and an extra day to try and crash a partridge family Christmas party. 
The attendance at this years party looked to be down a tad but twas a hoot crashing it just the same. 
First bird in the bag was a Chukar. Denver slammed a solid point at the edge of some cliffs and cedar trees. Several birds flushed but only had one decent shot as birds darted in and about the cedars. A steep slippery climb later ole Ruger slammed a beautiful point. I moved in and enjoyed a 25 yard flush. The covey of 20 or so huns rose together in a tight formation. Picked out a bird towards the front of the covey and squeezed the trigger. Hit 3 birds with 1 shot. Followed up with a second shot but was behind the trailing bird. I've hit 2 huns with 1 shot before but a triple with 1 shot is a first.
It was super cold with a high in the low teens and about 6" of fresh powder making treacherous footing. I cant remember the last time I fell so many times on a hunt. Sure glad the hotel room had a hot tub.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks like a good time


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

A triple! Sweet


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like the picture of the three huns on the shotgun. How did your dogs handle the triple retrieve?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> I really like the picture of the three huns on the shotgun. How did your dogs handle the triple retrieve?


Ruger(the white dog) picked yo the firs bird as he was the dog that pointed the covey. Denver was on the other side of the ridge. He ran over when hearing the shot and did like he usually does to Ruger and took the bird from him. The other two birds I spotted. After placing the 1st bir in my game bag I turned to tell the dogs dead bird. Just then I saw one of the birds fluttering in the snow. It buried itself into the 8" deep snow. If I hadn't seen exactly where it buried itself we probably wouldnt have found it. I ran over and dug it out myself. The 3rd bird appeared just as I had nabbed the 2nd. It started trying to flutter off. Ruger darted off after it. He missed on his first attempt to grab it and over shot it. By the time Ruger had turned back around that bird had buried itself in the snow. This one I let Ruger try to locate. He stood over where the bird was hiding and pointed. I than went ahead and dug the bird out.

Haha, might a been a longer story than you thought you were gonna get.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the triple


----------

